# Purple Super Deluxe



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2010)

Here's another one I acquired in the collection I bought. This one is really nice and original to include tires. It is a Oct 65 (KAxxxxx) Stingray Super Deluxe which I believe they only made in '65 and '66. This one has a couple scrapes but is the nicest I've ever seen. v/r Shawn


----------



## itchybird (Jul 16, 2010)

WOW, thats one Super D!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks,
    I haven't even cleaned it up  yet! v/r Shawn


----------



## 3chip3 (Aug 19, 2010)

That is one super super! I got a new coppertone Super Deluxe under the Christmas tree when I was about 10. Wish I still had that bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2010)

This one is for sale --$1200 shipped. v/r Shawn


----------

